# Anyone use ear stuffies for trailering?



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

I tried using a bonnet the other day while trailer practice loading, but it had a hard time staying on under a halter.
Don't you think ear stuffies would help a horse who is sensitive to all the highway traffic noise stay calmer?


----------

